# What Are You Paying for Gas in 2017 and 2018?



## SeaBreeze

I filled up my Jeep yesterday and the gas was $2.09 per gal.  What's the price of gas where you fill up? :drive:


----------



## RadishRose

That's cheap SB. I don't know where you are but I'm in CT. My locals pumps are all $2.21. 

According to http://www.gasbuddy.com/

                                                                                                                                [h=4]Average Price[/h]                                                                              2.39                                     


                                                                                                                                                      [h=4]Lowest Price[/h]                                                                              2.13


----------



## Lon

Since selling my car in December and  cancelling my auto insurance I have been using UBER and don't pay any attention to Gas Prices.


----------



## Falcon

I haven't  filled up lately and don't recall what the price  was.  I only need regular and ARCO usually  has the lowest prices and it's good gas.

My son filled it the last time.  I'll see if he remembers.


----------



## Lynk

I filled up a couple of days ago.  I paid $1.96 a gallon.


----------



## dpwspringer

$2.259 last week but I did see it posted for $1.989.


----------



## NancyNGA

Cheapest I've seen here is $2.06[SUP]9[/SUP].  (Just wanted to see if I could put that 9 up there.  )   Why don't they get rid of that 9 once and for all?


----------



## Myquest55

Gas is $1.96/gal around here - SE Tenn.   Was 2.06 for weeks!


----------



## Don M.

It has been Floating between $1.99 and $2.09 a gallon in Mid Missouri all Winter long.  So long as it stays this way, that's fine....it wasn't that long ago that gas hit $4 a gallon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

$2.199


----------



## dpwspringer

NancyNGA said:


> Cheapest I've seen here is $2.06[SUP]9[/SUP].  (Just wanted to see if I could put that 9 up there.  )   Why don't they get rid of that 9 once and for all?


You did good, I'm impressed. I agree with that 9 thing, with daylight savings time who needs it. LOL


----------



## Lethe200

CA gas is high due to taxes. Currently $3.09 unleaded regular. Fine with us, I remember when I first came to CA prior to the EPA being established, you literally could not breathe on many days in the summer. Having been born with asthma, I'm all for cleaner air, LOL. 

One of my co-workers in Chicago, just before I came out to CA, lived in Gary IN and commuted in by train to downtown Chicago. She told me you could look out the window and see that there was always a dark heavy cloud over the city, as you approached. All from industrial pollution and autos. It was there every day, worse in the winter with coal-burning power plants.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I don't drive anymore and wasn't paying attention the last time my husband stopped for gas. According to GasBuddy.com the cheapest gas within a few miles is $2.07 followed by Costco at $2.09.  Lowest price nearer my zip code is $2.15 at several stations. One station is charging $2.29.


----------



## terry123

I was paying 1.99 but up to 2.29 now here in Houston.  Glad I don't drive much anymore.  Need to see if we have uber here.


----------



## Pappy

At BJs, gas was $2.15 last week.


----------



## Don M.

Our local prices have been staying between $2 and $2.10/gal for the past several months.


----------



## hauntedtexan

$1.95/gal locally, but my little rocket sled needs to run premium. Better than the water ski racing boat I had in the 1980's, had to gas up at the local airport for that mega-octane liquid gold. It would pull a skier at 125mph. Here's a short video of a competitors boat.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV1erFxkcN4


----------



## Deucemoi

been steady 2.33 for several months


----------



## nvtribefan

Paid $2.73 today at Costco, which is about .25/gallon cheaper than most places here.


----------



## Butterfly

I filled up at Chevron a couple of hours ago and paid $2.79 for medium octane gas.  Prices here have steadily gone up.


----------



## hauntedtexan

We are currently still around $2.10/gallon


----------



## Bullie76

Paid $2.02 the other day.


----------



## Callie

Today, it's $2.89 to $2.95 for Regular. That's by paying cash. Costs MORE if using credit card!

Here's a site for checking gas prices: http://www.californiagasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.33 by me.


----------



## Don M.

Callie said:


> Today, it's $2.89 to $2.95 for Regular. That's by paying cash. Costs MORE if using credit card!
> 
> Here's a site for checking gas prices: http://www.californiagasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx



I noticed that California just passed an increase in gas tax...12 cents on gas, and 20 cents on diesel...to help pay for the increasing need for road a bridge repairs.  That may push that states gas prices over $3 a gallon, in some locales.  Additionally, they are going to be charging a fee on electric vehicles...which is a good idea, since these cars beat up the roads just as much as a conventional car.  I am all for an increase in gas taxes...IF that money is used to maintain the roads and bridges.  I would rather pay a few cents more for gas, and drive on good roads, than having to dodge potholes and pay for car repairs.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Don M. said:


> I noticed that California just passed an increase in gas tax...12 cents on gas, and 20 cents on diesel...to help pay for the increasing need for road a bridge repairs.  That may push that states gas prices over $3 a gallon, in some locales.  Additionally, they are going to be charging a fee on electric vehicles...which is a good idea, since these cars beat up the roads just as much as a conventional car.  I am all for an increase in gas taxes...IF that money is used to maintain the roads and bridges.  I would rather pay a few cents more for gas, and drive on good roads, than having to dodge potholes and pay for car repairs.



Yep,starting in November we will be paying 12 cents per gallon more. And I can pretty much guarantee we won`t be seeing much in the way of road repairs. All that money is likely going to go to repair the slides and such that have wiped out some of the roads. Not likely much will be done about all the potholes we all are dealing with.

We are currently at 2.91 per gallon. I always have Safeway reward points that give me .20 off per gallon at Chevron,so I pay 2.71.


----------



## Callie

For at least three months, there's been a very large pot hole just past my mailbox and some of the neighbors keep filling it in. 

I hit a pot hole on the main road a few years ago and got a flat tire.

Since I don't drive my car much anymore, lately, I just fill it up with gas once a month.


----------



## Wayne

This am here in NE Texas 1.96 gallon with wash job, 2.06 without wash
wash cost 3.00


----------



## Bajabob

I dont know the price of gas where I live, and for me it doesn't matter. Recently I sold my vehicle and I'm out of the driving game forever.


----------



## IKE

I topped off the pickup yesterday afternoon.......$2.21 per gal. for pure gas.


----------



## HarryH

$2.24


----------



## Myquest55

Most of the stations around here have been steady at $1.99/gal for regular gas HOWEVER, up the road a piece there is a gas war going on and one station was at *$1.69* over the weekend.  Not sure what it is today and I don't need gas yet.


----------



## exwisehe

With Kroger discounts, $2.03.  When the discounts build up, $1.96.


----------



## helenbacque

No longer my worry since I hung up my car keys.  I occasionally treat my chauffeur (daughter) to a tank but she makes choice as to station and cost.  I just hand her my credit card.


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> I topped off the pickup yesterday afternoon, 6-6-17.......$2.21 per gal. for 87 octane pure gas.



Just topped off the pickup again and surprisingly gas has dropped to $2.05 per gallon.

I say surprisingly because it seems like it always goes up around a upcoming holiday (July 4th).


----------



## Wayne

$1.81 last night for fill up


----------



## tnthomas

A little over 3 bucks a gallon, depending on the station.  $3.05 to $3.19.


----------



## hauntedtexan

a buck eighty-eight this morning at Texaco.... yippee!


----------



## Myquest55

Saw it for  $1.72 in South Carolina this weekend.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Gas $2.12 in our area.  Had $1/gallon fuel points at Kroger.  Kroger sets maximum 35 gallon per fill-up using fuel points.  Wife and I took car and truck over last night when we could get both vehicles at the same pump.  Filled the car and topped off the truck.  Squeezed in 34.19 gallon.  Paid $1.12 and saved almost $35.


----------



## drifter

Gas here is about 2.06/gal.


----------



## Gemma

$2.39 a gallon


----------



## Ina

Here in Houston Texas, we're getting gas for 1.95 a gallon, and we darn near live on top of the refineries.  :hide:


----------



## dpwspringer

Seems like I paid $2.119 the other day.


----------



## Trade

It's hovering around 2 bucks a gallon. Some stations are a little below that. Some are a little higher. Adjusted for inflation that $2 is equivalent to 26 cents when I was a Senior in High School in 1965. So gas is as cheap as ever in relative terms.  

https://www.bls.gov/data/inflation_calculator.htm


----------



## Lethe200

Our gas cost has gone up slightly since my earlier answer a while back. Our new SUV uses premium fuel, so this week's fill-up was $3.19/gall.


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> Just topped off the pickup again and surprisingly gas has dropped to $2.05 per gallon.
> 
> I say surprisingly because it seems like it always goes up around a upcoming holiday (July 4th).



I filled the truck up again yesterday afternoon and gas went up $.05 since June 24th to $2.12.


----------



## Gemma

Down a few pennies...$2.35 a gallon


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just filled up at $2.19 gal.


----------



## Trade

Cheap gas is a double edged sword. The lower the price of gas, the less the CPI that determines your Social Security COLA will be.


----------



## Don M.

I stopped at a big truck stop along I-70 a few days ago, and gassed up at $1.91....that's the lowest I've seen yet.


----------



## Citygirl

Our gas here in Pa. is  $2.49 but we crossed over into Ohio and got it for $2.05. Lucky we live within walking distance to the border. Filled  3 cans and a pickup.


----------



## terry123

SeaBreeze said:


> I filled up my Jeep yesterday and the gas was $2.09 per gal.  What's the price of gas where you fill up? :drive:


Here in Houston its 1.99 across the street.  Others are in line also.


----------



## Ina

I paid $1.84 yesterday here in Houston, Texas.


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> I filled the truck up again yesterday afternoon (7-14-17) and gas went up $.05 per gal. since June 24th to $2.12.



Topped off the pickup this morning and 100% gas has gone up another $.10 per gallon since 7-14......I paid $2.22.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Filled up today at $2.25 per gal.


----------



## Wayne

$2.03 today


----------



## Trade

It's been creeping up here too. Which is fine with me. I want to see a spike in inflation in the third quarter because that's the data that our social security COLA will be based on. :bigwink:


----------



## Camper6

Lethe200 said:


> Our gas cost has gone up slightly since my earlier answer a while back. Our new SUV uses premium fuel, so this week's fill-up was $3.19/gall.



Where I live in Canada now the price is 111.9 per litre which works out to about $4.00 per U.S. gallon.

But we can drive to the nearest native reserve and there is no Federal tax and there is a savings of about 16 cents per litre.


----------



## Knight

Hi & low here. Funny how some here will drive around using $2.00 worth of gas to save the 20 cent per gallon difference. 


Today 2.538 2.331 Prices Stable 
Yesterday 2.543 2.328 
One Week Ago 2.545 2.287 
One Month Ago 2.580 2.224 
One Year Ago 2.414 2.119 
* Average Regular Gas Prices - Updated: 8:35 AM


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

We live in a college town.  More decades, the college schedule, holidays, etc. determine our gas prices.  Students returning this week and the next few.  So, we saw gas prices go up a dime day before yesterday.  They will remain there until the first home football game.  We'll see another hike the day before the game and through that weekend.  Depending on football schedule, they will either stay high or come back down a tad.  Our fuel prices are controlled by two entities.  We have one local multi-millionaire who owns almost all the convenience stores in town.  We have a major grocery chain with a couple fuel outlets that do a tremendous volume.  These two own, probably, 95% of our local fuel outlets.


----------



## Trade

I filled up for $2.05.9 a gallon yesterday. 

Is anybody else bothered by the stupid practice of always putting 9/10 of a cent at the end of the price? 

I hate it. 

It ought to be against the law to price anything with a fraction of a cent. 

I mean it was ridiculous back in the day when gas was 29.9 cents a gallon. 

Now it's ten times as ridiculous.


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone down since late July / early Aug........I just paid $2.04 per gallon for 100% 89 octane gas this morning and the last time I topped off the pickup it was $2.22.


----------



## Don M.

$2.40/Gallon here....the price shot up 35 cents the day after Hurricane Harvey hit, and hasn't retreated any since.  I'm just glad that we didn't see the prices rise by $1 or more.


----------



## Trade

Most of the stations here have stabilized around $2.50 a gallon. A month ago the average was around $2.10.


----------



## CeeCee

It's about $3.40 for regular at the Chevron near my house in Fresno.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Before the hurricanes, our price for regular gasoline was under $2 per gallon by a few cents, depending on where you fueled up. Once Harvey hit the Gulf, and devastated the refineries there, it started going up, and a day or so after the hurricane, it was $2.30. It has been slowly rising; but seems to have stabilized (for the time being) at just under $2.50 per gallon at most stations, and a little cheaper when you use discounted stations, like Sam's Club . 
As always when this happens, it is only gasoline that the price changes, and if you buy a quart of oil for your car, the price is still the same as it was before.


----------



## Don M.

Happyflowerlady said:


> As always when this happens, it is only gasoline that the price changes, and if you buy a quart of oil for your car, the price is still the same as it was before.



The price of oil mystifies me.  I always do my own oil/filter changes.  A few years ago, when gasoline was flirting with $4 a gallon, I was buying 5 qt. jugs of Pennzoil for about $11.  Then, when the price of gas started coming down, the price of these jugs of oil went up to about $17 (at Walmart), and have stayed that high ever since.  I guess the oil companies figured if they were having to take lower profits on gas, they would make up for it on motor oil.


----------



## Pappy

Between $2.65 and $2.90. That's NY for you.


----------



## Trade

Don M. said:


> The price of oil mystifies me.  I always do my own oil/filter changes.  A few years ago, when gasoline was flirting with $4 a gallon, I was buying 5 qt. jugs of Pennzoil for about $11.  Then, when the price of gas started coming down, the price of these jugs of oil went up to about $17 (at Walmart), and have stayed that high ever since.  I guess the oil companies figured if they were having to take lower profits on gas, they would make up for it on motor oil.



Up until about 10 years ago I used to do all mine too. But then the cost of the oil and filter at places like Walmart got so high that the savings of doing it myself just wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Jackie22

$2.04 a few days ago.


----------



## Don M.

Trade said:


> Up until about 10 years ago I used to do all mine too. But then the cost of the oil and filter at places like Walmart got so high that the savings of doing it myself just wasn't worth the hassle.



I try to do all my vehicle maintenance because I like to work on things.  One time, when we still lived in the city, and I was rushed for time, I took the car to one of these Jiffy Lube places for an oil/filter change, and about 3 days later, I nearly blew the engine because the "technician" there probably only hand tightened the drain plug, and I blew all the oil out onto the street.  luckily, I was able to quickly stop, and after I had the car towed to a shop, and a new plug and oil installed, the car survived.  After that, I don't trust any auto shop repairs until I verify what they did...and I Only take a vehicle to a shop if it is still under warranty.  Heck, I started working on cars when I was a teenager, and going to the drag strip...Price of repairs/maintenance is of little importance...I just want the job done right, the first time.


----------



## nvtribefan

$2.95 yesterday at Costco.  The other places here are $3.15 and up.


----------



## RadishRose

Lowest $2.61,  Highest $2.73


----------



## Iodine

$2.79 a gallon


----------



## Lethe200

Out in Northern CA they take any opportunity to raise prices, LOL (most Gulf oil goes to the East Coast, not the West). Prices rose $.30/gall or more within a week.

Now running $3.19 reg/$3.39 prem at 'name' station, up to $3.59 reg/$3.79 prem at a Shell. Union 76 and Mobil/Exxon are the cheapest name brands; Shell and Chevron are almost always the highest due to the extra detergent additives they add.


----------



## CeeCee

Lethe200 said:


> Out in Northern CA they take any opportunity to raise prices, LOL (most Gulf oil goes to the East Coast, not the West). Prices rose $.30/gall or more within a week.
> 
> Now running $3.19 reg/$3.39 prem at 'name' station, up to $3.59 reg/$3.79 prem at a Shell. Union 76 and Mobil/Exxon are the cheapest name brands; Shell and Chevron are almost always the highest due to the extra detergent additives they add.



I didn't know that was the reason for Chevron and Shell being higher.  In Fresno I always go to the Chevron near my house even though it's the highest price...not worth driving to save a few cents for me.


----------



## Ruthanne

I passed a gas station today and the rate was 2.59 per gallon.  I'm not going to get any until my tank is almost empty.  Maybe by then it will go down in price some.


----------



## Aunt Bea

$2.699 at the local CITGO.


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone up $.05........I paid $2.27 per gallon for 100% 89 octane gas this morning, the last time I topped off the pickup it was $2.22 which was about three weeks ago.


----------



## Don M.

I paid $2.19 for some 87 octane today.  That is down to almost what the price was before Hurricane Harvey hit Texas.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I paid $2.299 yesterday, down 40 cents from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bullie76

Paid $2.26 the other day.


----------



## CeeCee

$3.17 at Chevron on Saturday.


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.42 the last time I filled up.


----------



## IKE

Gas went up another $.20.......I paid $2.27 per gallon for 100% 89 octane gas on Oct. 16th and this morning it was $2.47.


----------



## RadishRose

lowest- $2.38  highest- 2.57 in my zip code

http://www.gaspricewatch.com/


----------



## Lethe200

Starting Nov 1st an increase in gas taxes to pay for infrastructure improvements. It's badly needed so I don't begrudge it. We pay anywhere from $3.49 to $3.99 for premium.


----------



## HiDesertHal

It's $3.19 per gallon for 87-octane self-serve here in Southern California, and $4.00 in San Francisco.

But even at $4, it's still a bargain!

Look at these prices from a recent Bloomberg compilation:

Japan: $4.90

South Korea: $5.31

Canada: $5.75

Australia: $6.75

England: $8.84

Italy: $9.35

And to think that I paid 20 cents a gallon when I got my first car in 1952!  (My Dad said that he paid a dime per gallon!)

Hal


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday I paid $2.569 for regular self serve.


----------



## IKE

Gas went down $.10 since the last time I filled up on 11-11-17........I paid $2.37 this morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just filled up at $2.47 gal.


----------



## CindyLouWho

$2.29...........just filled up this morning


----------



## HiDesertHal

A recent Bloomberg compilation shows worldwide gasoline prices per gallon at:

Japan: $4.90
South Korea: $5.31
Canada: $5.75
Australia: $6.75
U.K: $8.84
Italy: $9.35

Even at $4 per gallon, the US is getting a Bargain! Up here in the High Desert, we're paying $3.04.

Sounds strange for someone who paid $.020 per gallon in 1952 when I started driving on the highways. (My Dad paid a dime a gallon!)

HiDesertHal


----------



## exwisehe

[h=1]Kroger Fuel Center for $2.14.[/h]Does anyone have a hybrid car?
I ask because I'm in the market for a car, and I wonder if the extra cost is worth the savings in gas.


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone down $.08 since I last filled up on 12-6-17.........I paid $2.29 this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Gas has gone down $.08 since I last filled up on 12-6-17.........I paid $2.29 this morning.


Regular $2.09 down here..


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.37 by me per gal.


----------



## CeeCee

$3.19 at the Chevron near me yesterday.


----------



## rkunsaw

Filled my wife's car yesterday, $2.11


----------



## hollydolly

The petrol my husband uses is high octane super unleaded and the garage with the cheapest near here is £6.50 per gallon US equivalent $8.70 


My runaround takes unleaded 95... which at the cheapest station within 5 ,miles of us is currently  Us equivalent... $8.10 per gallon... 


but at many petrol garages you can pay much more, just depends where you buy it... 

Our fuel is one of the most expensive in the world.. most of it goes in taxes to the govt...


----------



## Aunt Bea

$2.359/gallon.


----------



## Don M.

Prices here have been holding at $2.09/gallon for the past couple of weeks...unusual with a major holiday coming up.  Plus, Discover Card is giving an extra 10 cents/gallon off for any gas purchases between now and the end of March...so I'll put the gas on the Credit card, and pay $1.99/gal.  That's the lowest I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## IKE

It looks like gas is on the rise here, I paid $2.29 on 12-21.......$2.44 late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

$2.569/gallon, up about 20 cents since Christmas.


----------



## CeeCee

It was $3.35 yesterday when I filled up my tank in preparation for my drive to my daughter's house.  It's about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## RadishRose

Average: *$2.48*Lowest: *$2.42*
Highest: *$2.79*


----------



## Ken N Tx

​2.17 regular..


----------



## IKE

Gas is still going up.......I paid $2.44 on 1-11-18 and it was $2.57 this morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Gas is still going up.......I paid $2.44 on 1-11-18 and it was $2.57 this morning.


$2.36 for regular down here..


----------



## C'est Moi

I think we are around $2.20 but I haven't checked in a week or so.   I retired from a major oil company so we get a discount on gas, oil, etc.


----------



## NancyNGA

It's gone up about 25 cents a gallon here in the last couple of weeks.  Lowest $2.459


----------



## CindyLouWho

$2.46 my area..FL.
One thing good about this time of year is I don't have to buy alot of gas for my lawn mower. I get a break...but in the summer you can hardly go 2 weeks without mowing it grows so darn fast.


----------



## retiredtraveler

It's like certain grocery items we want. We don't even look at the price. But, we drive a hybrid, and are retired, so don't visit a gas station too often..........


----------



## IKE

Regular unleaded has dropped from $2.57 on 1-28-17 to $2.42 late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Iodine

Today it was $2.97 at the cheapest place we could find.


----------



## needshave

In Ohio I paid 2.39/gallon. I flew to San Diego, picked up a rental car and paid 3.43 at a down town, close to the airport,gas station


----------



## James

Up here in my part of Canada, 1.22 - 1.25 a litre for regular unleaded or about $4.88 a gallon.  Premium is over $5 a gallon.


----------



## hearlady

2.18 today


----------



## SeaBreeze

Filled up today at $2.37 gal.


----------



## IKE

Gas went down some.......I paid $2.42 on 2-20-2018 and just a few minutes ago it was $2.36.


----------



## Don M.

We've been holding pretty steady between $2.20 and $2.30 all Winter....I gassed up yesterday for $2.23.  

BTW...there is a growing movement in Washington to raise the Federal gas taxes for the first time in almost 25 years...to help pay for some much needed repairs to roads and bridges.  Recently, there have been proposals, instead, to tax people on "Miles Driven".  As time has passed, and cars have become far more fuel efficient, This, To Me, makes more sense than just raising the fuel tax.  After all, a Toyota Prius, which might get 45 MPG, weighs as much, and does as much damage to the roads, as a regular mid-size car that gets 25 MPG.


----------



## Smiling Jane

I paid $2.04 yesterday.


----------



## James

112.9 a litre [$4.52 a gallon] in the Village today.  Lowest its been all winter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Filled up today at $2.39 per gal. for regular unleaded.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday it was $2.599/gallon for self-serve regular unleaded.


----------



## peppermint

We don't pump gas in my State....Today gas price was 2.54.....


----------



## IKE

Gas is on the rise.......I paid $2.36 on 3-9-2018 and yesterday afternoon it was $2.58 per gal. for regular unleaded.


----------



## Falcon

(  Pssst,  It's  not  2017  anymore.  Haven't you heard ?


----------



## IKE

Falcon said:


> (  Pssst,  It's  not  2017  anymore.  Haven't you heard ?



Huh ?


----------



## JFBev

I paid $2.89/gal last week at the discount station; major brands are $3.09/gallon here on the Southern Oregon Coast -- five miles south, in California, it's close to $4.00/gal.


----------



## Falcon

IKE...........Check the original post.


----------



## IKE

I just topped off the pickup and gas has gone down a penny from 3-25.......it's now $2.57 per gal.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Paid $2.44 today..


----------



## Don M.

I gassed up this afternoon for $2.29 a gallon...that may be the lowest price we see in coming months....gas usually goes up at least 10% as the Summer months arrive.


----------



## Roadwarrior

This AM here in the PacNW we paid $3.19 cash for 89 OCT (wife's mini requires or recommends).  $3,25 with debit or credit.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just filled up today at $2.59 gal for regular unleaded.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Falcon said:


> IKE...........Check the original post.



I updated it Falcon, added 2018, rest easy.


----------



## IKE

I topped off the pickup late yesterday afternoon......$2.69 per gal. for regular unleaded.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's creeping up in my area, happens every spring/summer. $2.949


----------



## Keesha

Holy smokes! And I thought ours went up. 
Ours is now about $1.20 Canadian which is about .93 per gallon U.S.D.


----------



## Lethe200

Gas prices creeping up as summer 2018 approaches. Most stations now over $4/gall for premium. We found a couple of stations where it was $3.87/gall.

Was driving a Ford Fusion hybrid sedan as a loaner car for a week. Used to have the gas model so I thought it would be interesting to see the difference. Not a bad conversion - gets about 38mpg in mixed driving, but you lose legroom in the back as well as half the normally huge trunk to the batteries. 

Found the whining noise of the engine annoying, however. And I loathe CVT transmissions, so I was happy to get my gas-guzzling SUV back!


----------



## Lara

$2.79 in North Carolina


----------



## DaveA

Ranges ( for regular 87)between $2.60 and $2.70 here in southeastern Mass.


----------



## StarSong

$3.59 for unleaded in Los Angeles suburbs yesterday.


----------



## IKE

I just paid $2.94 a gallon for regular unleaded......that's a 25¢ increase in the past sixteen days.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> I just paid $2.94 a gallon for regular unleaded......that's a 25¢ increase in the past sixteen days.


$2.71 down here..


----------



## Don M.

We're holding steady at $2.56 for the past couple of weeks....but, as Summer driving increases, that will be climbing.


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> (5-19-2018) I just paid $2.94 a gallon for regular unleaded......that's a 25¢ increase in the past sixteen days.



Just a slight increase since 5-19.......I paid $2.97 yesterday.


----------



## Ken N Tx

$2.75


----------



## moviequeen1

Though I don't drive,I've noticed lately the gas prices here in the city range from $2.99- $3.10 Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea

$2.899


----------



## JimW

$2.89 in Mass this morning.


----------



## Citygirl

We live in Pa. & the gas is around $3.11, but we live near the Ohio border and get our gas in Ohio for $2.68. We live on a farm so use quite a bit.


----------



## Lethe200

San Francisco Bay Area, Northern CA: 
regular ranges from $3.58 to $4.09
premium from $3.89 to $4.29


----------



## Linda

Last Thursday we paid $4.19 at Gorman on the grapevine going into LA.  That was at a Shell station.  Yeah guys, why don't you all go on a road trip to California??


----------



## JFBev

Here on the Southern Oregon Coast, we were paying $2.85/gal in 2017 and it just recently increased to $3.17/gal -- at the "discount" station.  "Name brands" are $3.30+ 
Even worse 4 miles south - the station in the first town over the state border (into Calif) is $4.00+


----------



## IKE

Topped off the pickup late yesterday afternoon and surprisingly gas has actually dropped 14¢ in the past couple of weeks......I paid $2.83 for non-ethanol regular unleaded.


----------



## Macfan

My last trip to Chevron was $3.99/gal for the middle grade. I don't buy highest or lowest octane grade. Still, it's the cost of being allowed to live in California I guess ? Don...


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone up 6¢ since 6-24......I paid $2.89 yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose

per gaswatch.com


Average: *$2.90*Lowest: *$2.82*Highest: *$3.29*


----------



## Don M.

$2.49 a gallon yesterday....down from $2.65 just a few days ago, for the 4th of July holiday.


----------



## Colleen

Still $2.79 here in NW AZ. Our prices always run a little higher because of I-40 and Route 66 that runs through here


----------



## StarSong

$3.57 here.


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone down 5¢ here since July 10th.......I just paid $2.84 for regular unleaded.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Gas has gone down 5¢ here since July 10th.......I just paid $2.84 for regular unleaded.


Come on down!! $2.55 here...


----------



## Don M.

With the exception of a few days of "bubble" over the 4th of July, local prices have stayed between $2.49 to $2.59 pretty much all Summer.  I did see $2.79 last week when we went to Kansas City for a couple of days, but I had plenty of gas in the car to avoid that.


----------



## KingsX

.

Here in the Dallas area,  I passed by a Kroger gas station today... sign said $2.59.

Fortunately,  I drive a Honda Civic and everything I could ever need is within a 5 mile radius...
most of what I need is within 2 miles [three grocers within 2 miles,  Kroger, Walmart and Aldi...
lots of restaurants... and CVS, Dollar General, Family Dollar, 99 Cent Store, etc.]

.


----------



## peppermint

$2.89


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.79 a gallon.


----------



## Gary O'

$3.26 a gallon


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone up here 8¢ since 7-23......I just paid $2.92 for regular unleaded.


----------



## Aunt Bea

$2.879 this morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.63 per gal.


----------



## Marie5656

Personally, not a damn cent.  We went down to a single car after DH retired. A Chevy Bolt.  A 100% Electric car.  At the rate we drive now, I only need to charge it once every couple weeks...and then it is only down about half, usually.  Rick figured that it costs between $3 and $5 to charge.  We get between 250 and 300 miles of range on a full charge.  I will charge it tomorrow, as weekends are off peak.  To charge it from just under half charge to full takes about 4 hours.  DH put in a 240 plug and got a heavy duty charging unit.

But, that being said, I drove by a gas station here in Western NY today, and gas was about $2.85 a gallon.


----------



## dkay

2.63 about an hour ago


----------



## RadishRose

Average: *$2.90*Lowest: *$2.83*Highest: *$3.15*


http://www.lowestgasstationprices.com/


----------



## Colleen

Haven't been to town in a week but prices were $2.79 last week.


----------



## PopsnTuff

$2.49 in my part of Virginia but goes up to over $3.00 near DC....grocery shopping at Giants saves me anywhere from 10 cents to 50 cents off a gallon with my bonus card.....luv getting those discounts any way I can


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

$2.99 this past Monday:distress:


----------



## Knight

$3.15 today. don't drive a lot so I don't keep track of prices.


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> Personally, not a damn cent.  We went down to a single car after DH retired. A Chevy Bolt.  A 100% Electric car.  At the rate we drive now, I only need to charge it once every couple weeks...and then it is only down about half, usually.  Rick figured that it costs between $3 and $5 to charge.  We get between 250 and 300 miles of range on a full charge.  I will charge it tomorrow, as weekends are off peak.  To charge it from just under half charge to full takes about 4 hours.  DH put in a 240 plug and got a heavy duty charging unit.
> 
> But, that being said, I drove by a gas station here in Western NY today, and gas was about $2.85 a gallon.



Your electric car sounds very cheap to run, Marie!


----------



## drifter

I filled up this week @ 2.499 a gallon. And by the way I do wish they would drop that last nine on gas prices. I don't know when or why it started nless back in the day it actually made some think they were paying a little less. Rather than 2.499 I'd rather it be 2.50 a gallon. But I have noticed too, the world don't turn on what I like or wish.


----------



## fmdog44

Does anyone use cash for a discount? It's 5 cents per gal. around here.


----------



## KingsX

.

Today I used my Kroger reward points [earned from doing two surveys this month] to get a 10 cent per gallon discount.


----------



## KingsX

Knight said:


> $3.15 today. don't drive a lot so I don't keep track of prices.




Most all of my driving is urban within a 5 mile radius... so I fill up my Honda Civic about once a month.
AC use in summer reduces fuel economy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Filled up yesterday at $2.83 per gal.


----------



## MarkinPhx

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Today I used my Kroger reward points [earned from doing two surveys this month] to get a 10 cent per gallon discount.



I do the same. Just filled up with saved points and payed 2.49 a gallon for a 40 cent per gallon discount .


----------



## dkay

Today it was $2.62


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone up 2¢ a gallon since the last time I topped off the pickup on 8-3......just paid $2.94.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning it was $2.899 for regular unleaded.


----------



## Colleen

$2.75....it came down 2 cents.


----------



## dkay

It was 2.63 a week ago. Today I was pleasantly surprised when I noticed it is down to $2.46 this morning. I went crazy and filled my tank.


----------



## fmdog44

I noticed my favorite full service station was 2.69 while another station was 2.49. Wow!!


----------



## Bullie76

Took a road trip out west from SE USA through NM up into CO. I saw anything from $2.39 to $3.25. The highest I paid was $2.83.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Paid $2.87 today to fill up my Jeep at a Shell gas station.  There were some gas stations that were cheaper, but I don't like to go to ones that are run down and questionable due to credit card skimmers.


----------



## IKE

I just topped off the pickup a few minutes ago.......$2.94 per gal. for 100% unleaded.


----------



## dkay

$2.67 today


----------



## fmdog44

Whoops! I already asked this.:distracted:


----------



## Butterfly

$2.79 for regular on Wednesday at Chevron.  I could find it a little cheaper, but a couple years ago when I was having all kinds of problems with my old engine, my mechanic said it was probably from cheap gas.  I switched to Chevron and nary another problem, even with that old car.


----------



## Don M.

We've been at $2.49 a gallon for weeks.  However, yesterday I noticed the stations jumped the price to $2.67....I wonder if fears over this huge Hurricane and the storm headed for Texas might be causing suppliers to anticipate a shortage during what may be a very active Hurricane season.  At any rate, no more than we have to drive, a couple dollars a month won't make that much difference.


----------



## IKE

IKE; said:
			
		

> $2.94 per gal. for 100% unleaded.



We've gone up 15¢ per gallon since I filled up on Sept. 14th......$3.09 today.


----------



## fmdog44

My nearest Shell is .20 higher than some others.


----------



## Colleen

Prices going up here. Yesterday it was $2.89...last week it was $2.79.


----------



## terry123

Paid 2.65 for unleaded today at Orbits .


----------



## Rainee

Our Petrol today .. we don`t call it Gas here .. is $1-50 per litre .. not sure amount in Gallons though ..


----------



## Trade

Filled up for $2.48 a gallon yesterday. 

$32 for 12.9 gallons.


----------



## Bajabob

My situation is about the same as that of Lon, except that I've never used uber. I use the bus.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Filled up today at Shell for $2.92 per gal.


----------



## IKE

Ours surprisingly has actually gone down 15¢ since 10-6......paid $2.94 per gallon day before yesterday.


----------



## Knight

Rainee said:


> Our Petrol today .. we don`t call it Gas here .. is $1-50 per litre .. not sure amount in Gallons though ..



1 gal = 3.785 L  3.785 x $1.5 = 5.677 rounded to $5.68


And I thought I was paying high @ $3.31 yesterday


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Ours surprisingly has actually gone down 15¢ since 10-6......paid $2.94 per gallon day before yesterday.


$2.59 down here...


----------



## Trade

Filled up for $2.44/gallon today. 

13.1 gallons for $32 bucks.


----------



## C'est Moi

Costco is $2.29 today.   I'm seeing a little price creep at stations in the last week or so.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Bearwoman

$2.75 a gallon


----------



## Butterfly

A couple of days ago I paid $2.94 for regular.  It is well over $3.00 for the two higher grades.


----------



## Ken N Tx

$2.44 yesterday...Remember when they use to give a reason why the hike in price?? Opec,summer blend,winter blend,holiday travel!!!
They don't bother now!!


----------



## IKE

IKE;10-19-2018 said:
			
		

> Ours surprisingly has actually gone down 15¢ since 10-6......paid $2.94 per gallon day before yesterday.



Just got back from topping off the pickup and gas has gone down another 9¢......it's now at $2.85 per gallon for regular unleaded.


----------



## Trade

The lowest price I saw this morning was $2.41  and the highest was $2.55. 

Actually the signs read $2.40 and 9/10  and $2.54 and 9/10, but I hate the way they do that so I just round up to the next cent. 

There ought to be a law that you can't advertise gas prices in fractions of a cent. 

It was silly back when I first started driving and gas was 29 and 9/10 a gallon and it's 10 times as silly now that prices are 10 times as much.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Just got back from topping off the pickup and gas has gone down another 9¢......it's now at $2.85 per gallon for regular unleaded.


$2.41


----------



## Linda

$3.47 if we look real hard.


----------



## dkay

we are down to 2.37 right now


----------



## Ken N Tx

$2.16 today!!!


----------



## Citygirl

The gas here in Pa. was $3.09 up until last week but I see it has gone down to $2.99. We live right on the border of Ohio and get most of our gas in Ohio, it is down to $2.38.


----------



## DaveA

Here on the southcoast of Massachusetts price for regular - -$2.69.


----------



## fmdog44

It will continue to go down. Cash price for Reg is $2.31 on 11/08 down from $2.59 credit card two weeks ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.55 per gal.


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> *10-28-18* Just got back from topping off the pickup and gas has gone down another 9¢......it's now at $2.85 per gallon for regular unleaded.



I must be living right, gas has gone down another 36¢......I paid $2.49 late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Don M.

I gassed up for $2.32/Gal. yesterday....a nice bonus heading into the holidays.


----------



## terry123

2.28 here in Clear Lake (Houston) at several places!


----------



## RadishRose

central CT


Average: *$2.67*Lowest: *$2.47*Highest: *$3.09*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Down to$1.98!!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Yow, Ken!


----------



## Trade

I filled up a couple of days ago for $2.10/gallon. 

Today that same station is down to $2.04. 

I went to the BLS website and found that adjusted for inflation the $2.10 I paid a few days ago is equivalent to 25.6 cents a gallon in 1963, the year I got my license. Back then regular was usually 28.9. So gas is relatively cheaper now. In addition my 52 dodge with the bad rings only got about 12 miles per gallon around town. My Honda Accord gets about 21 in town. So overall driving is a lot cheaper for me now than it was back then.


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> 11-19-18 I must be living right, gas has gone down another 36¢......I paid $2.49 late yesterday afternoon.



I topped off the pickup a little bit ago and gas has gone down here another 25¢......I paid $2.24 per gallon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> I topped off the pickup a little bit ago and gas has gone down here another 25¢......I paid $2.24 per gallon.


$1.96 Sunday....


----------



## Don M.

$2.15 in central Missouri, for the past week.


----------



## Lara

$2.59 today, in NC (Costco is $2.37)


----------



## Gary O'

well, until I opened this thread, I was happy seeing $2.99 for regular, here in southern Oregon


----------



## SeaBreeze

$2.56 by me in Co.


----------



## Butterfly

$3.39 here today for mid-octane.


----------



## Linda

My husband could barely contain himself this afternoon for joy of seeing gas down to $3.09.


----------



## Linda

SeaBreeze said:


> $2.56 by me in Co.



SeaBreeze can we come live with you?


----------



## Ken N Tx

$1.95 yesterday ...


----------



## BlueDragonfly

$2.15 this morning


----------



## RadishRose

Average: *$2.56*Lowest: *$2.39*Highest: *$2.89*


----------



## Don M.

I filled up yesterday for $2.05/Gal.


----------



## fmdog44

$1.94 reg


----------



## Ken N Tx

fmdog44 said:


> $1.94 reg


Bucee's ??


----------



## SeaBreeze

> SeaBreeze can we come live with you?



Filled up today at $2.47 per gal.  Sure Linda, the more the merrier!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Linda

$2.99 yesterday in Central California.


----------



## Geezerette

$2.349 for regular in ABQ on 12/7/18


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone down another 5¢ since 11-28.......I paid $2.19 today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Filled up my Jeep today at $2.32 per gal in Colorado.


----------



## hiraeth2018

Regular/Unleaded, per gallon
and we/the town I live in can't pump our own gas... Oregon has limited areas where you can

76  $3.29
Chevron  $3.17
ARCO  $2.99 (cash only)
Fred Meyer  $2.85
Space Age  $2.82


----------



## C'est Moi

$1.81 at Costco in Houston.


----------



## Gary O'

hiraeth2018 said:


> Regular/Unleaded, per gallon
> and we/the town I live in can't pump our own gas... Oregon has limited areas where you can
> 
> 76  $3.29
> Chevron  $3.17
> ARCO  $2.99 (cash only)
> Fred Meyer  $2.85
> Space Age  $2.82



Pilot, Klamath Falls $2.79

Pilot, Crater Lake junction $2.82 (and you can pump yer own there...native American owned)


----------



## RadishRose

3 days ago*$2.31*

[url]http://www.gaspricewatch.com/
[/URL]


----------



## Colleen

When we lived in Victoria gas was always cheap and you could shop around for the best price  Here, in NW AZ, gas is $2.69 and it hasn't budged in weeks


----------



## terry123

1.81 in Baytown, Texas today per maintenance man at the office.  1.9l across the street.  Much higher last year.


----------



## DaveA

$2.45 here in southeastern Mass.


----------



## Ken N Tx

$1.95 yesterday ..


----------



## RadishRose

You peeps in TX and OK, always have cheaper gas!


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> You peeps in TX and OK, always have cheaper gas!


Taxes ?????????


----------



## RadishRose

Are you saying the tax on gas is lower there?. But Why the question marks?


----------



## Don M.

$1.88 today.


----------



## hiraeth2018

RadishRose said:


> Are you saying the tax on gas is lower there?. But Why the question marks?



RadishRose... this is a good question! I just looked up Oregon’s gas tax is 34¢ plus Fed tax is 18.4¢ on top of that


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> Are you saying the tax on gas is lower there?. But Why the question marks?



Conn is .25 and fed is .18.4



hiraeth2018 said:


> RadishRose... this is a good question! I just looked up Oregon’s gas tax is 34¢ plus Fed tax is 18¢ on top of that



Today was $1.62
Texas tax is .20¢ and federal tax is .18.4

Also some of the larger suppliers have their own tanker trucks and pass on the savings to the consumers.
.


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> You peeps in TX and OK, always have cheaper gas!



.
Bucee's gas stations typically have 98 gas pumps!
.


----------



## IKE

Gas has gone down another 15¢ since 12-18......I just topped off the pickup and 100% gas was $2.04 per gallon.


----------



## CeeCee

Last week when I was heading back from my daughter’s on the coast I filled up for $3.59 but it wasn’t the cheapest gas station.

Chevron is the most expensive around central CA in my opinion but Shell comes in a very close second.  This was at a Shell Station.


----------



## Don M.

Prices in Central Missouri have been holding between $1.78 and $1.84 since early December.  I gassed up yesterday at $1.80....hope it stays this low for quite some time.


----------



## C'est Moi

$1.61 at Chevron today in Houston.


----------



## Trade

It's very cheap here. The range I saw this morning was from $1.84 to $1.98. Adjusted for inflation, that's less than it was in the 50's and 60's. I guess people will keep buying those SUV's and full sized pickups.


----------



## Pappy

BJs gas....$1.94.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> Prices in Central Missouri have been holding between $1.78 and $1.84 since early December.  I gassed up yesterday at $1.80....hope it stays this low for quite some time.


Ditto...Been holding abort the same down here..


----------



## RadishRose

Average: *$2.38*Lowest: *$2.23*Highest: *$2.81*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Please continue this thread for 2019 here, thanks! :drive:  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...g-for-Gas-or-Fuel-in-2019?p=956632#post956632


----------

